# Hello All !!



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just wanted to poke in and say hi, Ive been lurking for a while ... Okay a year.
I am a Betta freak or geak or whatever. I really like most of you and plan on showing up more.
In the mean time (yes I want something) does any one know where to find clean red CTs, Im not quit the computer person so I dont really no how to go about finding them or if the breeder that I do find is worth it.
Any way look forward to talking to you all.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

www.aquabid.com. they always have CT's.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah-I would have to go with www.aquabid.com and sometimes my local petco has them as well. So you might want to try checking they're; But if your looking for higher quality Ct's, aquabid is the place.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the ct at petco are not really bad quality to my surprise. i saw a turquoise in there with no red wash at all.


----------



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, I have looked at Aqua Bid nice fish for sure in most cases I just really want the whole know the breeder experiance. Its easier to track leniage etc etc 
Thanks again


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Most people selling on aquabid are the breeders. If you ask them for the fishes lineage I'm sure they'd help you out.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not into betta's, but I've been thinking about it. LOL. I've checked out aquabid and it seems that most of the betta sellers are from the far east. Probably, just fine, but I'm a little hesitant. There are good sources stateside. IBC, etc. Simpte and others here could help with that.


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

My LSF petco can order for me if I want.
I think they get CT's every 2 weeks or so liek the Splendens. i asked the girl there if they cad Cory's and that is when she said i can place an order for you if you like. I was blowna way.


----------



## Taurin129 (Feb 12, 2005)

Cool, thanks again all of you.
I saw a few good fish, Was just getting ready to order a little freaky killer DDRCT and thought "How do I know this thing will get here, Or If these people know how to pack them"
Still looking


----------

